# Clone Question



## OGCOUGH (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey MP  I got a newbie question about cloning. When growing from seed or clone when can you start taking clones? TY


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2010)

Well from seed I wait until they are mature enough to show sex. 

When taking from clones from a plant I wait until I can get a nice size clone and before it gets to involved in flowering, although you can wait a bit longer but it just takes longer to grow roots


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Well from seed I wait until they are mature enough to show sex.
> 
> When taking from clones from a plant I wait until I can get a nice size clone and before it gets to involved in flowering, although you can wait a bit longer but it just takes longer to grow roots


 
:yeahthat: with seeds I take clones right after I have seen pre-flowers, and right before I put them into flowering.

Clones you can take them as soon as you have branches long enough to make a good cutting.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 26, 2010)

I do things differently to the above.
I take clones as soon as the plant is mature enough to provide them. In the most extreme case - i.e. wanting to get to harvest as fast as posible - I will top the plant at the 5th to get the first clone, (and that one grows into a perfect single-cola plant if you want) - then use the best side branches for clones ASAP. 
Then later I will reject the males and clone again.


----------



## OGCOUGH (Feb 26, 2010)

Thnks for answers growin some fem seeds though I dont have to wait for sex to show


----------



## NLNo5 (Feb 27, 2010)

OGCOUGH said:
			
		

> Thnks for answers growin some fem seeds though I dont have to wait for sex to show



You still may want to wait for sex to show before you start taking cuttings.  Fem seeds have a habit of Herming or Male-ing out.

Happy Cloning!


----------

